# RACIST - Richmond Incident



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure if anyone of you guys heard about this, but it happened in the mall my mom works at! And it's seriously strucking the chinese community as everyone's now afraid to walk to their own car. And what the news haven't told is these 4 thugs ran into the restaurant, stole and broke things!
They also broke all the security camera and chased down people! Please watch out where you guys are going, they ain't friendly! I just thought I share so the local community is aware~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.revscene.net/forums/racist-attack-and-t620980.html?p=7048230
OOPS, almost forgot to post the link!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

That's fairly funny. the way they translate the chinese into english


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cause it's spelt INCREDABLY!! LOL!!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

What a bunch of cowardly little d-bags... here's hoping they get their 2 weeks in jail for this /eyeroll

And in RICHMOND?! If you wanna see asians gone from richmond you are gonna need a LOT of sharpies!

IMO they sound like a bunch of harmless losers with behavioral issues but I hope this doesn't get out of control.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WHAT!!!?? Why you call him a d-bag when he looks soooo thug!! 








He's GANGSTA! Cuz gangsta's can't spell! HAHA!!

Btw... from what i'm hearing.. the police ain't doing anything about it~


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

gangstars in tap out shirts scare me!! Seriously no reason to be afraid of idiots who cant even hide themselves from surveillance doing this. With luck they might have encroached on someone elses turf and it'll get solved behind the scenes


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> gangstars in tap out shirts scare me!! Seriously no reason to be afraid of idiots who cant even hide themselves from surveillance doing this. With luck they might have encroached on someone elses turf and it'll get solved behind the scenes


HAHA! My mom works in the same plaza, and she knows the security and the management, she found out the the security camera also found them having... in the stairways and peeing too, LOL!!!

I'm sure these kids already angered someone! if the police doesn't do anything.. i'm sure another crowd of idiots will do something about this crowd of idiots!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> gangstars in tap out shirts scare me!! Seriously no reason to be afraid of idiots who cant even hide themselves from surveillance doing this. With luck they might have encroached on someone elses turf and it'll get solved behind the scenes


tapout gear is hillarious
pretty good way to advertise you have little man syndrome
im gonna guess the most common size sold for tapout gear is small/medium


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> http://www.revscene.net/forums/racist-attack-and-t620980.html?p=7048230
> OOPS, almost forgot to post the link!


haha! they played hang man and the word was ''vagina''!! lol!!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Horrible. I hope they do some jail time and a thousand hours of community service.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I dun care what they're going to do with them, but scrub those walls clean! I dun want Richmond to start looking all grafitti up!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

that wont happen, lol.
These guys are already idiots, so likely will be on of those future 40 convictions and still doing crime stories in a newspaper.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> HAHA! My mom works in the same plaza, and she knows the security and the management, she found out the the security camera also found them having... in the stairways and peeing too, LOL!!!
> 
> I'm sure these kids already angered someone! if the police doesn't do anything.. i'm sure another crowd of idiots will do something about this crowd of idiots!


haha lol. well said.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!! Dammmmm our walls


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i just heard on the news that a guy in richmond was arrested wednesday for inflamatory graffiti
hopefully he gets more than a slap on the wrist, make him wash off all the graffiti in the whole city lol.


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

now, imagine if these same kids graffiti anti-gay remarks on Davie Street and damage cameras, threaten people, to this same extent.
=..= 


the Chinese are too passive...they need to get Royally Pissed Off and demand action.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Yup, it's still a Hate crime so where's the police? The Vancouver Chief of police did emphasize that Hate crimes are a top priority.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Srenaeb said:


> now, imagine if these same kids graffiti anti-gay remarks on Davie Street and damage cameras, threaten people, to this same extent.
> =..=
> 
> the Chinese are too passive...they need to get Royally Pissed Off and demand action.


too passive!? i've seen a chinese woman slam her brakes, run out of a car, kit a kid with a bag of KFC, the take her shoe off and chase him holding the shoe over her head. all because her lexus got hit with a snowball...not to passive if you ask me!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> too passive!? i've seen a chinese woman slam her brakes, run out of a car, kit a kid with a bag of KFC, the take her shoe off and chase him holding the shoe over her head. all because her lexus got hit with a snowball...not to passive if you ask me!


HAHAHA!!!!! Should of taken a video and posted on youtube!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! Should of taken a video and posted on youtube!


haha ..like the viral video of the old asian lady on the bus in san fran..yelling and slapping the other lady...


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected]## hillbillies...this is the Westcoast of Canada in 2010....

It's a sad commentary on your life when you think doing that kind of crap or thinking in a racist way will elevate you from your lot in life.

My 2cents
Hammer


----------

